# Babies born in Cyprus- EHIC



## louloupat (Feb 21, 2011)

I gave birth in December in Cyprus and as our income is from abroad we are not entitled to medical cards. We use EHIC cards for treatment but my daughter doesn't have an NHS number so I can't apply for an EHIC for her. Does anyone know of a way round expensive medical bills as she went in to the general hospital at 6 weeks old for 6 days and it cost me over 1000 Euros.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know the answer, 
but it sounds like that if you live in Cyprus then you aren't covered by EHIC either, EHIC is only for if you are temporary on vacation from UK.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You arenot allowed to use an EHIC card in the country that it is issued. If you are staying for a long time abroad, ie working, then you are not allowed to use an EHIC card, as it is for temporary visits only.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The EHIC is intended for a 'temporary stay' in another country. The UK EHIC ceases to be valid if "you move to another country to live permanently", when you are expected to transfer your healthcare to that country's system. 
If you are not entitled to healthcare here because you are not paying social insurance then you need to have private medical insurance.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Register the baby with the uk consulate and apply for a passport. If you still have a UK address get the EHIC sent there and get somone to post it. The process is automatic..

If your earning and paying tax and Ni in the uk then i think you have at leaset some moral justification.. even if it might be technically incorrect.. Be careful though as if your in cy for more than 6months you are considered a perminant resident and might have declair income for taxation etc... Im not an expert so please dont listen to me


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> ... Im not an expert so please dont listen to me


Well said


----------

